# Anyone had success on clomid...



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Anyone had success on clomid,  
Please let me know your stories as there does not appear to be many women on here with a success with the clomid drug. It would be nice to cheer us girls up who are on clomid, it will also keeps us positive to keep going. Thank you and congrates to you being successful on making your baby..
                                                          The Mouse xx


----------



## Becksie Boo (Oct 7, 2004)

Marsha Mouse

I think there is plenty of people who have been successful on Clomid - you may find most of them have now moved onto the Bun in the Oven thread though!!

Not so long ago (perhaps a month ot two) there was a run of bpf's.  Me included!!

For me I think it was the metformin combined with 100mg of Clomid that did the trick.

Good Luck

Becky


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there
Although this is only my 1st cycle of Clomid (currently in the  ) there are lots of ladies who have had success with Clomid....

I posted this a while ago and had quite a few replies.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30065.msg349518.html#msg349518

Good luck & take care
Natasha

PS...check out Nat21's post "confused" - she's got a BFP this month


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi Marsha

i have also had success on clomid first cycle last Feb worked for me i now have a beautiful little girl i have also posted in the clomid & success threads were you will find plenty other women with there success stories too
                              love baby wisper


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya

we do seem to be having a bit of a lull at present with BFP's but a couple of months ago we seemed to have loads all together.  Dorey,Jane, Anne are 3 that spring to mind!  We must be due another one soon


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

hi 

I was also part of that run of things, with a couple of others. I fell pregnant on my 2nd cycle of 50mg back in march. So it does happen, and we are out there. try looking on the bun in the oven thread particularly in the 1st and 2nd tri boards. There are a lot of us about!

Don't give up...

love Rachel x


----------

